# Galveston Bay Fall Fishing



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Trout fishing lately has been ok. When the winds have been light and the tides been moving weâ€™ve been catching some keepers along with a bunch of undersize fish. Both under birds and drifting using Down South lures. Jetty fishing has also been good for bull reds and drum.

Cooler weathers on the way and fishing should be fun. Give me a call to book a trip. I still have a few days in October and some in November.

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

